# Übersicht Kinderräder



## Heiko-78 (6. September 2013)

Hallo,
ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, Fahr- und Laufräder für Kinder aufzulisten. Wer ergänzende Angaben hat, kann mir diese gern zukommen lassen. Datei ist leider nur PDF, da man Tabellen nicht hochladen kann.
Viel Spass damit.
Gruss, Heiko.


----------



## trifi70 (6. September 2013)

Danke für die Arbeit!

Ich fasse nochmal bei Herrn Fischer nach (grad nicht erreichbar) wegen der Kurbellänge beim 16er, die scheint mir zu lang, passt auch nicht zur Abbildung. Ich meine er erwähnte mal 102 als Maß.

Die Gewichte Isla sind inkl. Pedale, Kania ohne! Ich würde auch einen Unterschied machen zwischen Herstellerangaben und tatsächlich gewogenen von Forumsusern (dann mit Angabe Modelljahr). Isla sind sehr exakt, Kania stimmt auch gut, aber unser Dakar 612 z.B. wiegt auf jeden Fall unter 7!

Gewichte diverse Pukys (LR1, LR M, Wutsch) und Sitzhöhe Wutsch kann ich liefern wenn gewünscht.

Die Bremse am Puky Laufrad ist IMHO optional, damit schwankt auch der Preis. Und erst seit neuestem gibts die V-Brake, vorher eine an die Nabe angeflanschte Art Rollerbrake...

Orbea fehlt ganz? Superior interessant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (6. September 2013)

Super Sache, Heiko!

Ich habe leider vom letztjährigen Isla kein Originalgewicht, da ich es nicht gemessen und anschließend verändert habe. Ich meine, es waren 7,5Kg inkl. Pedalen.

Oliver


----------



## Cyborg (6. September 2013)

Ein tolles Laufrad hab ich noch Moustache Mercredi 12


----------



## Ann (6. September 2013)

klasse heiko. vielen dank für deine arbeit!

scott fehlt glaub auch noch, oder?

gewicht vom Specialized  Hotrock 20 6-speed Girls wurden mir 11,3 kg genannt
evtl. auch noch interessant Stevens Kid Sport SL 20 (2013) 9,1 kg

muß mal schauen und meine listen mit abgleichen


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. September 2013)

Tolle Übersicht!

Das Cube Kids 160 (16" Rad) wiegt aber doch n halbes Kilo mehr, unseres um die 9,1kg bzw. jenka hat 8,9kg gewogen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Sind aber beides 2012er Modelle - wiegt das 2013er tatsächlich n halbes Kilo weniger oder stimmt die Angabe net?


----------



## _starfish_ (7. September 2013)

Das Early Rider Belter muss noch mit auf die Liste, ist schließlich grad gas leichteste 16er so wie ich das sehe!

http://liferbikes.myshopify.com/products/belter-16

und die Orbea sollten noch rein, das MX20 Team ist grad mein favo für meine kleine, sie muss nur noch bisschen wachsen!!!!!!

http://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/#kinder

vielen Dank für die Liste, ist eine Super Idee!!


----------



## Taurus1 (8. September 2013)

Klasse Arbeit!


----------



## Lars77 (10. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Tolle Übersicht!
> 
> Das Cube Kids 160 (16" Rad) wiegt aber doch n halbes Kilo mehr, unseres um die 9,1kg bzw. jenka hat 8,9kg gewogen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



Meins hab ich mit 8,6 kg gemessen (Serie).


----------



## Banglabagh75 (10. September 2013)

Lars77 schrieb:


> Meins hab ich mit 8,6 kg gemessen (Serie).



Kofferwaage, Bike-Waage oder die übliche Personenwaage-Improvisation (wie bei uns)?

Ohne oder mit Fähnchen (incl. Halterung)?


----------



## Lars77 (11. September 2013)

Personenwaage - Fähnchen war keins dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (18. September 2013)

Hallo!

Super Sache 
Wollte auch eben einen Aufruf zu einem Sammelthread starten, da mir
bislang immer eine Anbieterübersicht gefehlt hat.
Deine Liste, Heiko, enthält meiner Meinung zu viele Infos, URL und
Laufradgröße reichen - für den Rest lohnt sich die Eröffnug neuer
Threads, sonst wird es schnell zu unübersichtlich.

Daher mein Vorschlag zur Vereinfachung: Lasst uns URL und Laufradgrößen
der Anbieter sammeln und erweitern, der Rest ergibt sich dann von
alleine. Das ganze würde dann so aussehen:

cube.eu (LR, 16, 20, 24)
firstbike.de (LR)
frogbikes.com UK (LR, 14, 16, 20, 24)
kaniabikes.eu (16, 20, 24)
kokua.de (LR, 16, 20)
lilshredder.com US
merida-bikes.com (12, 16, 20, 24)
mores-design.com (LR)
orbea.com (LR, 16, 20, 24)
portus-cycles.de (LR)
scool.de (LR, 12, 16, 18, 20, 24)
specialized.com (LR, 12, 16, 20, 24)
strider-laufrad.de (LR)
supurb.de (LR, 12, 16, 20)
woombikes.com (LR, 14, 16, 20, 24)

"LR" steht natürlich für Laufrad.
Auf Puky, Hudora und Co schlage ich vor bewusst zu verzichten, da die
Liste attraktive Alternativen zu den bekannten Kindermarken darstellen
soll. Gleiches gilt für Bikes ab 26 Zoll, da hier kaum mehr von
Kinderbikes gesprochen werden kann.

Was meint Ihr?

Gruß, Robert


----------



## Ann (18. September 2013)

robby schrieb:


> Daher mein Vorschlag zur Vereinfachung: Lasst uns URL und Laufradgrößen
> der Anbieter sammeln und erweitern, der Rest ergibt sich dann von
> alleine.



sorry, aber da find ich heiko´s liste wesentlich besser und hiflreicher. die anbieter url ist ja kein problem, name des bikes g**geln und gut ist. aber dann die genauen angaben, wie gewicht, innenbeinlänge, schaltung, preise etc.., das ist eine sucherei und genau das wird mit heiko´s liste viel einfacher. heiko hat ja auch schon eine super vorarbeit geleistet


----------



## robby (18. September 2013)

Nichts für ungut. 

Ich find auch die Liste super und schätze Heikos Vorarbeit. Keine Frage. Problematisch sehe ich nur die vielen Antworten: Hier spricht jeder von etwas anderen: Es hilft eben nichts wenn der eine nach einem leichten Laufrad sucht, während sich die anderen über die Kurbellänge unterhalten und ob das Gewicht nun mit oder ohne Pedalen angegeben wurde. Hier verliert man sich schnell in Feinheiten. Und wer ist der Herr Fischer?

Name des Bikes würde ich gerne googeln - wenn ich weiß nach was ich suchen muss. Es gibt einfach immer mehr individuelle Anbieter, die ich noch nicht kenne. Die Zeit nach der Herstellersuche kann man dann in den direkten Vergleich der Geometriedaten investieren 

Gruß, Robert


----------



## trifi70 (18. September 2013)

Stimme Ann zu. Die Liste sollte so bleiben und noch erweitert werden. Wer was anbietet hat man doch im Prinzip im Kopf. Interessant sind die Eckdaten: Sitzhöhe, Bremsenart, Gewicht, Preis etc. Und da kommt diese Übersicht wie gerufen.  Puky ausschließen zu wollen finde ich daneben, die bieten wirklich brauchbare Laufräder zum fairen Preis an.

Die Nutzbarkeit der Liste steht und fällt mit der Zuarbeit hier im Thread und der Pflege durch Heiko.


----------



## Heiko-78 (18. September 2013)

So, klinke mich auch mal ein. Die aktualisierte Liste ist in Arbeit und wird dann wieder hier hochgeladen.
Zur Liste muss ich folgendes sagen und werde dies auch nicht ändern:
Eine Liste, die nur die Herstellernamen beinhaltet hat jeder in einer halben Stunde im Netz zusammengetragen, deshalb soll die Liste, wie ich sie erstellt habe, mehr Informationen beinhalten. Es geht auch nicht um eine subjektive Meinung, ob Puky gut ist oder schlecht, sondern um eine reine Sammlung von Informationen. Die Liste wird nie vollständig sein, weil es nicht zu jedem Fahrrad jede Information gibt, aber man kann sich die Liste anschauen und schauen, ob Hersteller A oder B überhaupt etwas zu bieten hat. Unser Kleiner ist zum Beispiel verhältnismässig agil und dazu klein, was dazu führt, dass große Laufräder vollkommen ungeeignet sind. So kann man zum Beispiel sehen, dass Puky etwas bietet, was man bei anderen Herstellern vergeblich sucht. So hart es klingt, aber es gibt nicht immer eine Alternative zu Puky!
Man kann also einfach nach dem gucken, was einen interessiert. Es ist also jedem freigestellt, auch mal über die ein oder andere Zeile hinwegzusehen.
Des Weiteren sind die Informationen auch nicht absolut zuverlässig und vollständig. Das liegt zum einen daran, dass die Hersteller manchmal widersprüchliche Angaben machen oder der eine mit und der andere ohne Zubehör das Fahrrad wiegt. Zudem sind natürlich auch die Ausstattungsvarianten unterschiedlich (Schutzbleche ja/nein), was kaum alles in so einer Liste zusammenzufassen ist. Und drittens kommt meine Bequemlichkeit hinzu, die es nicht zulässt, dass ich 17 Varianten von jedem Rad einstelle. So sind manchmal Mädelsfahrräder abweichend von denen der Jungs, es gibt Crossvarianten und STVO-zugelassene. Gerade bei den grösseren Rädern habe ich hier eher versucht, einen groben Überblick zu geben, da es erstens ein sehr weites Feld ist und es mich zweitens noch nicht wirklich interessiert. Dies wird sich die nächsten Jahre aufgrund des Wachstums meines Sohnes wohl ändern.
Ich möchte jetzt kein flasches Bild abgeben: Ich bin immer froh über Verbesserungsvorschläge. So wäre ich zum Beispiel dankbar, wenn mir einer einen Tipp geben könnte, wie ich die Liste unterteilen könnte. Laufräder wollte ich mal extra stellen, da hier einige Daten gar nicht relevant sind. Vielleicht auch noch die kleine Fahrräder ohne Schaltung, dafür bei den Rädern für die grösseren eine detailliertere Auflistung der Komponenten oder öhnliches...
Wer es dagegen wünscht, nur Herstellernamen aufgelistet zu bekommen, kann sich die Mühe machen und sich auf die rechte Bildschirmseite ein Blatt kleben.
So, viele Grüße, akutelle Liste folgt die nächsten Tage.


----------



## trifi70 (18. September 2013)

Danke, ich werde die oben angekündigten Infos noch besorgen/ausmessen und dann Dir mitteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (19. September 2013)

Ich würde die einzelnen Laufradgrößen in Gruppen zusammenfassen.

Wie schonmal gesagt: Super Liste!


----------



## trifi70 (20. September 2013)

So, hier mal meine ermittelten Daten. Beinlänge muss bei Wutsch und Laufrädern immer länger sein als Sitzhöhe! Min. 2 cm.

Wutsch 2,4 kg, 24 cm

Puky LR M 3,5 kg, 30 cm

Puky LR 1 L (Luftbereifung) 4,9 kg mit Ständer (einzeln 145g), 34 cm

Merida Dakar 612 von 2010, 6,9 kg inkl. Pedale ohne Stützräder, 40 cm, Beinlänge zum Pedalieren min. 34 cm, Kurbel hat 76 mm Länge

Moskito 2011, 8,6 kg inkl. Pedale, 54 cm Überstandshöhe, Kurbel mit 140 mm zu lang

Kurbellänge Kania 16" muss ich nachreichen oder jemand der das Rad gekauft hat, schaut mal nach. Ich finde die auf der Webseite angegebenen  127 mm zu viel, vermutlich ein Fehler. Herr Fischer ist im Moment nicht telefonisch erreichbar.


----------



## trifi70 (29. September 2013)

Ok, ist ein Fehler auf der Webseite. Korrekt sind 102mm Kurbellänge am Sixteen.

Kania Twenty small und large voraussichtlich ab März 2014 verfügbar. Ca. 3 cm weniger bzw. mehr Überstandshöhe/Schrittlänge/Sitzhöhe als das aktuelle Twenty, welches über den Winter nochmal lieferbar sein wird.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (11. Oktober 2013)

Auf der PDF-Liste feheln mir die MTB-Cycletech (Moskito 20" und Speedster 24"). Ebenfalls ist BMC (auch nicht grad eine No-Name Marke) nicht drin, da wären das SE20 und das SE24 im Rennen - beides allerdings nicht grad Leichtgewichts-Wunder (dafür sollen die recht haltbar sein - wie zumindest ein BMC-Händler verspricht). 

Wie bereits erwähnt fehlt auch Scott (wieso eigentlich, ist doch eine weit verbreitete Marke?). Interessant dürften hier vor allem die Modelle Scale (z.B. auch die Race-Variante RC) und für die Strasse das Speedster 24 sein. Das Voltage dürfte mit 13.5 Kilo als Hardtail kaum eine Option darstellen, da greifft man bei 24 Zoll wohl eher zum voll gefederten Spark 24. Beim 20" wird Full-Suspension auch eher nix sein, da die Kinder in dem Alter einfach zu wenig schwer für die Federung sind und die Kraft für die 12 Kilo kaum reichen wird - zumal sich die Downhill-Ambitionen bei bis knapp 8-jährigen wohl eher in Grenzen halten werden.

Ob überall die notwenigen technischen Angaben vorhanden sind, kann ich nicht sagen (BMC hat die Rahmenmasse jedenfalls drauf), bei Cycletech und Scott dürfte sich das in Erfahrung bringen lassen (natürlich auch bei anderen Modellen).

Wäre schön, wenn mal eine recht komplette Liste erstellt werden könnte zwischen rund 14 und 24 Zoll, denn da lernen die Kinder wirklich fahren. Ob es Sinn macht Bikes aufzuführen welche nicht mehr geliefert werden (wie Islabikes) sei mal dahingestellt, aber vielleicht interessiert das ja Leute welche an Occasionen interesse haben.

Marc
P.S.: ob auch Propain (z.B. Yuma) oder Versenderbikes (z.B. Haibike Rookie 24 oder SL) von Interesse sein könnten?


----------



## trolliver (11. Oktober 2013)

Oh, BMC kannte ich noch nicht. Nie gehört.

Grundsätzlich finde ich alle Räder (außer Baumarktschrott) interessant, egal ob noch lieferbar oder nicht. Dafür könnte man ja eine Spalte mit Kennzeichen einfügen. Um eine Übersicht zu haben, sollten auch die aufgeführt werden, die hier mit allgemeiner Überzeugung wegen zuviel Hüftgold abgelehnt werden, wie Scottvarianten. Und Isla gehört für mich einfach dazu. Ganz gleich, wie die sich jetzt aufstellen. Der ein oder andere findet ja doch noch Möglichkeiten, da ranzukommen. Hätte ich unbedingt gewollt, hätte ich die auch gefunden.

Oliver


----------



## NoSaint_CH (11. Oktober 2013)

Bei Kinderbikes ist BMC nicht die Speerspitze (wollen die auch gar nicht sein, läuft wie bei vielen anderen grosen Marken halt nebenher), aber über fehlenden Erfolg kann sich die Marke nicht beklagen: http://www.bmc-racing.com/ch-de/bmc...ltcup-gesamtsieg-fuer-bmc-in-der-teamwertung/

Was ich mich frage ist, wie ein Kinder-Hardtail mir 50mm Gabelfeder auf 13 Kilo kommt - das dürfte ja schon AM-Niveau bei einem 26er Fully sein. Selbst Islabikes unterbietet das mit dem 26er Craig um fast 2 Kilo - und am Umwerfer vorne sowie einem zusätzlichen Kettenblatt kann das ja wohl kaum liegen 

Aber darum geht es ja nicht. Finde die Idee mit der Aufstellung super, hilft weiter, wenn man sich (mal wieder ) auf die Suche nach was neuem für die schnell wachsenden Kids begibt.

Marc


----------



## Jolle1974 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

auch ich finde die Liste wirklich super und sehr hilfreich, vielen Dank für die Arbeit!  Wir sind eher Laien was Fahrräder angeht, sind denn alle Marken auf der Liste empfehlenswert? Wir sind nämlich gerade, wie so viele vor uns, auf der Suche nach einem 20 Zoll Rad für unseren 5j. Sohn zu Weihnachten. Er wird damit nicht übermäßig offroad  in den Bergen unterwegs sein, sondern v.a. in Parks und auf der Straße fahren. Aber es sollte schon ein ordentliches Fahrrad sein, das er v.a. vom Gewicht gut beherrschen kann und das wir auch noch seinem jüngeren Bruder weiter vererben können. Er fährt gerade ein geerbtes Puky 16 Zoll und wünscht sich sehnlichst ein größeres Rad, zumal ihm sein bester Freund auf einem Islabike immer davon fährt. Wir hatten daher ebenfalls an Islabike gedacht und ich habe gerade mit Erschrecken gelesen, dass sie nicht mehr liefern. Kennt jemand zufällig den Grund und weiß ob sich das zukünftig wieder ändern wird (habe in alten Forumseinträgen schon ein paar Mal gelesen, dass sie immer wieder einen Lieferstopp hatten)?  

Was gibt es denn für gute Alternativen, kann Kokua oder Orbea mithalten? Bzgl. Orbea würde mich v.a. interessieren, ob jemand denn zufällig schon längere Erfahrungen mit dem GROW II machen konnte? 

Auch sonst sind wir für jegliche hilfreiche Tipps und Erfahrungen dankbar, da die Suche ziemlich aufwendig ist und wir mangels Erfahrung vielleicht auch das ein oder andere gar nicht bedenken. Und die Händler erklären einem meistens sowieso, dass das von ihnen angebotene Fahrrad das Beste sei. Ich lese auch immer wieder, dass größere Verbesserungs- und Umbauaktionen an den Rädern Eurer Kids gestartet werden. Ich ziehe den Hut vor allen, die diesen Aufwand betreiben, für uns ist das leider nur keine mögliche Alternative.

Vielen, vielen Dank schon Mal im Voraus!

Julia


----------



## Heiko-78 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
die Liste versteht sich einfach nur als Übersicht. Ich habe einfach alle Räder eingetragen, die mir so über den Weg kamen. Bewusst habe ich auch "schlechtere" mit einbezogen, um diese dann gut vergleichen zu können. Die meisten davon sind schon am Gewicht zu erkennen. Aber auch diese sind vernünftige Räder. Den oben genannten Baumarktschrott habe ich aussen vor gelassen.
Islabike liefert (laut Forenbeiträgen) nicht mehr nach Deutschland, weil Sie servicemässig nicht hinterherkommen. Das bedeutet, dass Sie nur dort verkaufen möchten, wo sie auch Service bieten können. Wenn das in Zukunft mal der Fall sein wird, ändern Sie eventuell wieder Ihre Meinung.
Die Liste sollte einige Alternativen aufzeigen. Zumindest findet man dort die Räder, die man in die engere Wahl einbeziehen kann. Und mann hat Werte, die man mit den Rädern beim örtlichen Händler vergleichen kann.
Gruß, Heiko.


----------



## Heiko-78 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo nochmal,

da ich mit dem fortführen der Liste nicht so wirklich hinterherkomme, würde ich Euch gerne bitten, bei Vorschlägen direkt die Angaben mitzuschicken. Wem bewusst ist, dass ein Rad oder einen Marke fehlt, hat sich sicherlich schon darüber informiert und kann mir grad die Daten im Detail schicken. Es ist sehr mühsam, sich durch die ganzen Webseiten der einzelnen Hersteller zu wühlen. Die Daten müssen auch gar nicht vollständig sein, aber es wäre wesentlich einfacher für mich.
Die oben genannten Anmerkungen habe ich grösstenteils schon eingepflegt, der Rest folgt die nächsten Tage.

Der Fokus meiner Recherche liegt definitiv bei Laufrädern und sehr kleinen Rädern, da mein Sohn gerade erst laufen kann. Somit beantworte ich hiermit auch die Frage, warum viele Hersteller gar nicht aufgeführt sind: Sie interessieren mich noch nicht. Aber für Euch kommen diese natürlich auch dazu, sofern Ihr mir diese nennt und am besten die Daten zukommen lasst.

Vielen Dank und Gruß, Heiko.


----------



## Floh (11. Oktober 2013)

@Jolle1974:
Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11004244&postcount=618

Das Cube (als Team 200 in Deinem Fall) bietet eine gute Basis und lässt sich ähnlich wie das gezeigte Team 160 mit minimalem Aufwand an Arbeit und Geld deutlich erleichtern. Dazu gibt es auch mehrere Threads hier z.B. den von ALMU.
So kann das dann aussehen:
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/h5/14/h514ahk6k4i3/large_Foto1.JPG?0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jolle1974 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Vielen herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten! Ich möchte das hier jetzt nicht überfrachten, aber wir haben jetzt wertvolle 
Tipps und Anregungen erhalten und werden uns noch ein wenig weiter umschauen und dann entscheiden.

Danke nochmal,

Julia

P.S. Orbea hat auch ein Laufrad im Programm, näheres ist unter www.orbea.com zu finden.


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (12. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

Propain Bikes bietet auch interessante Kinder Bikes. 

*Frechdax:* http://www.propain-bikes.com/de/shop/FrechDax+2014-46/ 
Das Bike gibt es in drei verschiedenen Ausstattungen. Und es lässt sich mit 16" und 20" aufbauen. Es wächst sozusagen mit.

*YUMA:* http://www.propain-bikes.com/de/shop/YUMA+DH+2014-41/YUMA+DH+ab+1599+€-72.html 
Das Bike lässt sich in 24" und 26" aufbauen. Als wächst auch mit den Kindern mit.

Die Bikes sind der absolute Hammer. Haben zwar ihren Preis, aber die Bikes sind wirklich jeden Cent wert.


----------



## Taurus1 (15. Oktober 2013)

1400 Euro aufwaerts fuers Kinderbike? Soviel kostet nicht mal meins.
Und die Leute halten mich schon bescheuert, weil ich 400 Euro fuers Kaniabike Twenty ausgegeben habe.

Traegt vielleicht nicht zum Thema bei, musste ich aber trotzdem los werden.


----------



## trolliver (15. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt aber auch schon diverse hier, die ihr Rad selbst aufbauen und auch in die Nähe oder sogar darüber kommen. Oder eins von der Stange kaufen und das aufmöbeln, bis es vierstellig wird...  Von daher finde ich auch solche Räder aufnehmenswert. Aber auch, weil ich mir einfach gern verschiedene Räder ansehe.  An ein Fully für Kinder denke ich überhaupt nicht, aber ansehen finde ich, zumal bei anspruchsvollen Varianten wie auch dem Kona von wintermute, sehr interessant.

Den Endpreis von Philipps 20er darf hier auch niemand erfahren, nicht mal meine Frau...


----------



## superseven77 (15. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Den Endpreis von Philipps 20er darf hier auch niemand erfahren, nicht mal meine Frau...


 


Die müssen ja nicht alles wissen


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (15. Oktober 2013)

hehe ;-)

meine größte angst ist, dass wenn ich sterbe, meine frau meine fahrräder für das verkauft, was ich ihr erzählt habe, was sie gekostet haben


----------



## wila (17. Oktober 2013)

MTBS-Hugo schrieb:


> hehe ;-)
> 
> meine größte angst ist, dass wenn ich sterbe, meine frau meine fahrräder für das verkauft, was ich ihr erzählt habe, was sie gekostet haben



Diese Angst teile ich irgendwie...

Da ich über diverse Suchanfragen immer wieder hier gellandet bin denke ich kann ich mal eine eher allgemeine an euch stellen. Vielleicht habt ihr ja den entsprechenden Thread an den ihr mich verweisen könnt, ansonsten freue ich mich über Aussagen...

Ich suche für meinen Sohn (noch nicht ganz 6, 116cm, 50cm Beininnenl.) sein erstes MTB. Er fährt schon seit fast drei Jahren Rad und ist sehr sicher unterwegs.
Mir ist bei allen Möglichkeiten irgendwann immer öfter das Cube Kid 200 race untergekommen und irgendwie bin ich dabei hängen geblieben.
Wichtig waren mir:
- Keine Federgabel (zu schwer, eigentl. funktionslos)
- Mögl. kurze Kurbel
- und die bereits erwähnte Möglichkeit eventl. noch selber etwas zu "pimpen"

Ihr scheint euch ja alle mit dem Thema zu befassen, was haltet ihr von dem Rad, irgenwelche Erfahrungen... Was ist eventl. vergleichbar, besser...? 
Hatte z.B. noch das Felt Q20-R im Blick oder das GT Aggressor 20er.

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Y_G (17. Oktober 2013)

Kaniabikes, Islabikes, Moskito, etc ... hier wird eigentlich nur über das Thema geschrieben 

Meine Wahl ist auf das Isla Beinn 20" Large gefallen. Aber schwierig zu bekommen da nur noch in England erhältlich. Kania steht in Gewicht und Preis eigentlich auf der selben Stufe. Da würde ich zuerst schauen... Lies einfach mal ein paar Themen durch.


----------



## trolliver (17. Oktober 2013)

Bei der Größe würde ich bei 20" wirklich das Moskito anbieten. Natürlich $$, aber dafür auch schon einigermaßen leicht und seeehr robust. Velotraum wird seltener genannt, steht aber auf der gleichen Stufe, da habe ich sogar eins. Kania bringt für kommende Saison auch ein 20er in groß raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (17. Oktober 2013)

Pimpen kann man immer. Bei den richtig leichten Raedern wird es nur schnell teuer, wenn man wirklich was verbessern oder leichter machen will.
Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung nur das Kaniabike Twenty empfehlen. Das Orbea MX Team ist auch nicht schlecht und etwas guenstiger, und hat eine tolle Optik.

Je nachdem wie gross oder klein der Geldbeutel ist, ist das Cube Kid Race eine vernuenftige Wahl.

Evtl. ein wenig gebrauchtes in gutem Zustand, gibt manchmal richtige Schnapper bei Ebaykleinanzeigen, und was man dann beim Kauf spart, fuer Verbesserungen ausgeben.
Gibt einige schoene umgebaute Cubes hier, und nicht alle exorbitant teuer im Gesamtpreis. Vielleicht kommt nicht immer unbedingt das Ultimative Leichtgewicht raus, aber auf jeden Fall ein individuelles Rad.


----------



## wila (17. Oktober 2013)

danke soweit, das Orbea ist ja der Hammer.
Kann  mir jemand vielleicht noch ein paar threads nennen, in denen noch  Kinderbikes gezeigt und besprochen werden? Das Thema gefällt mir immer  besser, auch wenn ich weiß, was es für meine Entscheidungsfindung  bedeutet!)


----------



## Y_G (18. Oktober 2013)

also wenn Du mal ein paar Seiten blätterst findest Du bestimmt 10-20 Aufbauten...


----------



## robby (19. Februar 2014)

Kann ein Moderator das Thema bitte oben anpinnen?! DANKE!


----------

